# e46 w/ p1619/1345 codes



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just rec'd the following 2 errors on my 01' 325. The P1345 appears to be a problem w/ the #2 cylinder (coil or plug). The P1619 isn't as clear. Lookup shows this a MAP cooling control circuit low. I've done a search and have only found one thread concerning this error. In their case, it was a thermostat. Could someone please provide some expertise w/ this error? Is that the only item that could throw that code? Car has not been over-heating. Thanks.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

first code cleared after installing new coil pack and plugs. Thermostat on order from bavauto.


----------



## Boxer19 (Apr 28, 2007)

bimmere46 said:


> first code cleared after installing new coil pack and plugs. Thermostat on order from bavauto.


I have a code P1620 and have ordered a stat also. Oh......525i.


----------



## dantheman20051 (Jan 7, 2008)

So, can we say that P1619 it the thermostat for sure even though the car never overheats?
I got a 2001 325i with that same code giving me the Check engine soon light


----------



## Boxer19 (Apr 28, 2007)

dantheman20051 said:


> So, can we say that P1619 it the thermostat for sure even though the car never overheats?
> I got a 2001 325i with that same code giving me the Check engine soon light


I changed the stat, cleared the code and haven't had a problem since. Oh, my temp never varied either, pegged right in the middle, so I guess the stat was OK in it's operation but sending the wrong info to computer.


----------

